# Happy Birthday Souschef



## Kayelle

I'm so blessed to have a man like you to share my life with. Happy Birthday!


----------



## GotGarlic

Have a wonderful birthday, Souschef!


----------



## Josie1945

Happy Birthday Souschef

Josie


----------



## Andy M.

Happy Birthday!  Have a great day.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Hauoli la hanau!


----------



## medtran49

Happy Birthday to you!  Happy Birthday to you!   for the day!


----------



## Aunt Bea

Happy Birthday Souschef, have a great day!!!

Kayelle, love that cake reminds me of *"out of the clear blue of the western sky comes...".*


----------



## Dawgluver

Happy Birthday, Souschef!!


----------



## Cheryl J

Happy birthday, Souschef!!   I hope you have a wonderful day with your sweetie, and a fabulous upcoming year.  Be sure to let us know what's on the birthday menu!


----------



## Whiskadoodle

Happy Birthday Souschef!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Wishing you a high-flying birthday, *Souschef*! Hope you have a wonderful day.


----------



## Souschef

*Thank you all*

Dear friends,
Thank you all for your birthday wishes. I am sitting here with a celebratory
"wee dram" of Highland Park Dark Origins single malt scotch.
Kayelle took me out to dinner at Brophy Brothers, a sea food place that has a Happy Hour. We started with a half dozen oysters, then a pot of steamed clams and mussels, ending up with plates of fried calamari and fried scallops. Since it was my birthday, they gave me a shooter of cake flavored vodka with whipped cream and sprinkles on it. Better than birthday cake
Also, I passed my Biennial Flight check this morning, and this was 44 years to the day I first soloed. There are old pilots, bold pilots, but no old bold pilots . I am just an old pilot.


----------



## Cheryl J

Wonderful sounding dinner and dessert!  

And congrats on your solo flying anniversary, Sous.


----------

